# Tips on when/how to start decorating your town?



## Clytemnestral (Apr 6, 2015)

I've never really been that good at decorating towns, but I got a map in my New Leaf game that I actually like. Do you guys start decorating your tows right away? Or do you wait until you have all your dreamies, then decorate around their houses? 

I have this fear that I'll get too far into landscaping and then a dreamie or something will move right on my path lol


----------



## nintendoanna (Apr 6, 2015)

start landscaping after you've gotten all your dreamies you do not know how many times i voided my dreamies just becAUSE they moved in a horrible spot, and plot resetting frustrated me even more haha

and for how, it's up to you and your towns theme!


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 6, 2015)

I would say to first put a bunch of temporary PWP's down, where you don't want villagers to plot bc it'll save you sooo much time. Then get all your dreamies, plot reset them where you'd like. Then start your landscaping by chopping all your trees down! It gives you a much clearer idea for the space you have and what you can do with it.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

What I'm doing is collecting all of the PWPs I want from every villager personality type. I'm keeping all of my villagers just to use them to get PWP then I'll send them off to other homes to make room for my dreamies. Then I'll get my dreamies and have them all move in. Then I'll start decorating my town when my villagers are set up and I have all the PWPs. 

Yes, prep will take longer than the actual decorating time... as well, it's the least fun. xD At least to me. I'm DYING to start planting bushes and my lucky clovers. But I must stay strong!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 7, 2015)

I just started a second town too! I'm in the same boat as you, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna decide where I want to put my villagers then use yellow benches to block spots to get them in the right spots then decorate around them... PWPs I don't ever rush cause it never is worth it... so I just hope I get lucky


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 8, 2015)

When I started playing and didn't plot reset, I started laying paths right away. I've redone them a few times since but it's not because of where villagers plot, but more because of simply getting bored and redecorating my town. The biggest problem were villagers moving into annoying spots, but even if they'd moved on top of paths, the biggest issue wouldn't be having to lay down those paths again but their houses making me lay down the paths in way that aren't as nice or intuitive (in my opinion). With flowers and trees, I admit I was more careful and waited, since I didn't want a villager to move on top of my flowers or non-native/perfect fruit trees. PWPs weren't a big problem for me, and I think it's fine if you work on them whenever you want, because if you like their location and don't mind villagers moving there, it's not a problem. Just make sure you plan them carefully. If you don't have a lot of bells to demolish them if necessary, you can focus only on basics like the campsite or upgrade your main street and house first.

Nowadays, I plot reset. I don't tend to be very picky about it since I like a more natural look for my town, but I make sure that they're not moving on top of trees that I'd like to keep or in front of the door of any buildings. That helps, since I no longer have to wait to place flowers and trees, and it's easier to save certain locations of PWPs.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> I would say to first put a bunch of temporary PWP's down, where you don't want villagers to plot bc it'll save you sooo much time. Then get all your dreamies, plot reset them where you'd like. Then start your landscaping by chopping all your trees down! It gives you a much clearer idea for the space you have and what you can do with it.



I agree with this!  temporary PWP's are a lifesaver, especially when you don't plot reset.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It is also a lot of fun to keep redoing paths when new villagers move in though.  I just use PWPs to keep them out of my front yard and my forest campsite!  I had to void Pietro because he moved DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 14, 2015)

I do not have any advice, but my town decoration is very minimal since I like to let villagers come and go. if they take down trees, it's kinda whatever. not really a big deal. haven't lost anything aside from trees.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 14, 2015)

I only landscape areas where I know villagers can't move in. Like around my campsite and places like that.


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I started putting down general passes like to Re-tail, my house, etc. I made my own pattern for it since my town is themed don't ask what c:, but there are a lot of QR codes for patterns online especially on tumblr c: Then I put paths to my dreamies houses, but left out the villagers that I plan to get out. Things are starting to come together nicely. PM if you want some flowers to start. I'd be glad to help


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 15, 2015)

by first giving up your soul to the ACNL Gods


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Definitely wait for your dreamies, I have most of my dreamies, and I've already built all of my houses so now I have to just accept where my villagers land. >.< It's awful. Especially since I've already laid a lot of path down and had some things planted here and there. Now most of my flowers live on the beach though until I get all of my dreamies. 
In my second town I am doing the destroy-able PWPs first so I can block off areas, but I am also trying to plot reset with most of my villagers to get them where I need them and waiting to do any of my pathways or anything until I get all of my dreamies and PWP's mapped out.


----------

